# Flowmaster on a O4 GTO



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there anyone out there with a flowmaster exhaust on a O4 or higher. I have one on mine and it is incredibly loud. Some folks love it, but I always think wow is it really suppose to be this loud. Some say you want that 1970s muscle car sound. Well I got that, but still it makes me wonder how much louder it would be if I actually put some headers on. So I was wondering if anyone else out there have a flowmaster thats very loud.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Wish i would have went with magna flows...It sounds ok on my 06....But, From what i hear magnaflows are tits...


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I put flowmasters on my 04 because the spintechs were too loud. But I do have L/T,catted x and a ms3 cam.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Wish i would have went with magna flows...It sounds ok on my 06....But, From what i hear magnaflows are tits...


I got magnaflows on mine  Love em'!!! I also see your from FL, sorry to hijack, but from where? I'm located here in Miami


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RKLamb said:


> Is there anyone out there with a flowmaster exhaust on a O4 or higher. I have one on mine and it is incredibly loud. Some folks love it, but I always think wow is it really suppose to be this loud. Some say you want that 1970s muscle car sound. Well I got that, but still it makes me wonder how much louder it would be if I actually put some headers on. So I was wondering if anyone else out there have a flowmaster thats very loud.


Well you HAD the old muscle car sound before you took off the stock exhaust. GM did computer analysis of an old GTO to recreate it even using two different mufflers for the left and right. "04s were the only year that had that too. . .


----------

